# Mystic Blue E46 Picture 1



## mysticxi (Apr 8, 2003)

*Mystic Blue E46 Pictures*

Pictures of Mystic Blue 325xi picked up in Munich last week. Enjoy!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I don't see any pictures


----------



## mysticxi (Apr 8, 2003)

Can't figure out why the image is not attached! Please bear with me. I did include the image as an attachment. Please provide some advice about attaching images, as I am new to this forum and this is my first posting and I can't wait to share the images with you all!


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

There's a size limit of 500k, so make sure you're under that. Also it may take a while for it to upload.


----------



## mysticxi (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm attaching a 50KB image. Hope this works!


----------



## mysticxi (Apr 8, 2003)

Mystic Blue 325xi Picture 2


----------



## mysticxi (Apr 8, 2003)

Mystic Blue 325xi Picture 3


----------



## mysticxi (Apr 8, 2003)

Mystic Blue 325xi Picture 4


----------



## mysticxi (Apr 8, 2003)

Mystic Blue 325xi Picture 5


----------



## mysticxi (Apr 8, 2003)

Mystic Blue 325xi Picture 6


----------



## jetset (Apr 1, 2003)

*that looks awfull*

that is very unattractive to say the least


----------



## mysticxi (Apr 8, 2003)

Mystic Blue 325xi in Black Forest area


----------



## Nick (Mar 5, 2003)

Looks nice but :dunno: looks an awful lot like Topaz to me


----------



## mysticxi (Apr 8, 2003)

Mystic Blue 325xi near Lake Geneva area


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Looks good :thumbup: and as expected, it's in between topaz and Lemans blue. It'll be interesting to see if ambient light has as dramatic an effect on the color as is the case with topaz.

<===topaz fan


----------



## mysticxi (Apr 8, 2003)

jetset,

I took the picture 'cause of the spectacular spring blooms throughout the lower elevations of the alps. Nature provides spectacular displays in different color and pink color is one of them and it not necessarily means gay!


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

*Mystic Blue ... YaY*

It may be unattractive to some, but on the other hand, at lease it's not *another* silver/steel/gray BMW :dunno: . There's a sea of them in New England and it's nice to have a color that's different.

Besides, some of us like blue. 

This coming from a guy with a bright red car.

Zed


----------



## mysticxi (Apr 8, 2003)

Mystic Blue next to Topaz Blue!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Congratulations!

The background is looking a lot like Switzerland


----------



## mysticxi (Apr 8, 2003)

Alex,

You are right! I spent four days in switzerland and took some of these pictures from there. I can't wait to go there again!


----------



## piku (Mar 26, 2003)

I like mystic blue. Looks good. Congratulation! :thumbup: 
Are the 325 coming with chrome exhaust tips now?


----------



## MD2b (Dec 20, 2002)

*ugh*

:thumbdwn:i was expecting something similar to carbon black which flip-flops; more along the lines of a blue-purple or blue-green mix, afterall, "mystic" gives the impression of something that changes.


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

Looks like your car went on vacation. Now it'll be able to brag with all the domestic cars about it's travels.


----------



## mysticxi (Apr 8, 2003)

You bet! I already bought the Euro Plate holder molding in Munich. I also bought some stickers in Germany and switzerland to dress up my souvenier euro plates. I'll use the euro plate as my vanity plate on the front bumper.


----------



## mysticxi (Apr 8, 2003)

Rumatt,

Here's my observation about Mystic Blue based on my one week driving in Europe.

1. It looks close to Toapz blue on bright sunny days, only slightly darker. 
2. On overcast days, it looks far more darker than Topaz blue.
3. In the parking lot flouresent lighting, it looks more towrds the purple side than towards blue.
4. Mystic blue defintely "mystic" literally, depending on the lighting condition.

Overall, I feel Mystic Blue is right in the middle of Topaz Blue on the lighter side to Orient Blue on the darker side. Initially we chose Orient Blue, but after seeing that color on an overcast day, we changed to Topaz blue, which was replaced by Mystic Blue beginning March '03. 

The pictures I posted on the web are the only one that I took under some bright ambient light while in Europe. I will take more pictures as soon as I get my car within next four to five weeks and I'll forward you some more pictures and hopefully you will have enough time to make any changes.


----------



## 84tiger (Feb 9, 2003)

*Mystic rocks!!*

Nice pics Mysticxi. I've only seen the color on a 330 cab under artificial light at a car show and even there I could see different shades of blue depending on angle and distance. Your pictures are great but I bet they don't do the color justice - looking forward to seeing the real thing.

My Mystic M3 coupe should be here in a month or so!:thumbup:


----------



## asb2002 (May 29, 2002)

Beautiful car... I think I like it more than the Silver Gray pics I've seen, but the in person comparison needs to happen. I would seriously consider your color combo on my next 3er.

One thing - to me, it's begging for clears. THAT would be HOT.:thumbup:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm not sure why, but mystic blue looks very dull in those pictures. Is it the camera? can't say I like it in those pics, but it looks great in other ones. The god awful rims don't help. Get some new rims!
Nice cherry blossoms.


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

rumatt said:


> *Thanks misticxi.
> 
> The fact that it's darker than topaz makes it somewhat appealing to me. However, my wife has pretty much convinced me that I'm not cool enough to pull off mistic blue. To flashy for me she says.
> 
> ...


Don't worry. Orient Blue is not just "conservative", I like to think of it more as "mature", "class", "poised", "elegant" and do not confuse any of that with boring.
You'll love it, it changes to. From Deep Blue, to almost black, to purplish, to... you'll see.

I still need to see Mystic Blue in person, but on the pictures so far its great, no Orient Blue, but great.  It would be my 2nd choice so far.


----------



## MD2b (Dec 20, 2002)

gek330i said:


> Don't worry. Orient Blue is not just "conservative", I like to think of it more as "mature", "class", "poised", "elegant" and do not confuse any of that with boring.


how about carbon black? at the moment, i could flip a coin between laguana seca blue and carbon black. :dunno:


----------

